# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين قطر >  قانون الطيران المدني

## هيثم الفقى

*الفصل الأول:تعاريف وأحكام عامة (1 - 4)*

المادة رقم 1 
في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون، تكون للكلمات والعبارات التالية، المعاني الموضحة قرين كل منها، ما لم ينص صراحة على غير ذلك أو يقتض السياق معنى آخر: 
1. الدولة: دولة قطر. 
2. إقليم الدولة: الأراضي والمياه الإقليمية الملاصقة لها والفضاء الجوي الذي يعلوهما مما يقع تحت سيادة الدولة وسيطرتها. 
3. دولة التسجيل: الدولة التي تسجل الطائرة في سجلها. 
4. سلطات الطيران المدني: الهيئة العامة للطيران المدني أو أي سلطة مختصة بممارسة اختصاصات محددة واردة في هذا القانون. 
5. معاهدة شيكاغو: معاهدة الطيران المدني الدولي شيكاغو لسنة 1944 والملاحق التابعة لها وتعديلاتها المصدق عليها من الدولة. 
6. الطائرة: كل آلة في استطاعتها أن تستمد بقاءها في الجو من ردود فعل الهواء غير المنعكسة من سطح الأرض، وتشمل جميع المركبات الهوائية، مثل المناطيد والبالونات والطائرات الشراعية والطائرات ذات الأجنحة الثابتة والمتحركة. 
7. المشغل: كل شخص طبيعي أو اعتباري له سلطة تشغيل طائرة تخضع هيئة قيادتها لأوامره، سواء كان ذلك لحسابه أو لحساب شخص آخر. 
8. دولة المشغل: الدولة التي يقع فيها المقر الرئيسي لإدارة أعمال المشغل أو موطنه الدائم. 
9. الحركة الجوية: جميع الطائرات المحلقة في الجو، أو العاملة في منطقة المنارات بالمطار. 
10. المطار: المساحة المحددة على سطح الأرض أو الماء بما عليها من مبان ومنشآت ومعدات، المخصصة للاستعمال كليا أو جزئيا لهبوط وإقلاع وتحركات الطائرات. 
11. المطار الدولي: كل مطار تعينه الدولة في إقليمها وتعده دخول وخروج الحركة الجوية الدولية، وتتخذ فيه الإجراءات المتعلقة بالجمارك والهجرة والصحة العامة والحجر الصحي والزراعي وغيرها. 
12. منطقة المناورات بالمطار: جزء من المطار يُستخدم لإقلاع الطائرات وهبوطها وتحركاتها الأخرى المتعلقة بالإقلاع والهبوط. 
13. فترة الطيران: الوقت الكلي الواقع بين اللحظة التي تبدأ فيها الطائرة حركتها بفعل قوتها الذاتية بغرض الطيران حتى لحظة توقفها عن الحركة بعد إتمام هبوطها. 
14. قائد الطائرة: الطيار المسئول عن تشغيل وقيادة الطائرة وسلامتها أثناء فترة الطيران. 
15. عضو هيئة القيادة: كل شخص ضمن طاقم الطائرة حائز على إجازة سارية المفعول ومكلف بواجبات أساسية لتشغيل الطائرة أثناء فترة الطيران. 
16. عضو طاقم الطائرة: كل شخص مكلف من قبل المشغل بواجبات على الطائرة أثناء فترة الطيران. 
17. المنطقة المحرمة: فضاء جوي ذو أبعاد محددة يقع فوق إقليم الدولة، تعلن عنه سلطات الطيران المدني، ويكون الطيران فيه محرماً . 
18. المنطقة المقيدة: فضاء جوي ذو أبعاد محددة يقع فوق إقليم الدولة، تعلن عنه سلطات الطيران المدني، ويكون الطيران فيه مقيداً بقيود معينة. 
19. المنطقة الخطرة: فضاء جوي ذو أبعاد محددة توجد بداخله عمليات خطرة على الطيران في أو قات معينة تعلن عنها سلطات الطيران المدني. 
20. خط جوي: مسار جوي منتظم تستخدم فيه طائرة لنقل الركاب أو البريد أو البضائع. 
21. خط جوي دولي: أي خط جوي يمر خلال الفضاء الجوي فوق أكثر من دولة. 
22. ناقل جوي: كل شخص طبيعي أو اعتباري يعرض أو يقوم بتشغيل خطوط جوية لنقل الركاب أو البريد أو البضائع. 
23. شركة طيران: كل ناقل جوي يقوم بتشغيل رحلات طيران من أو إلى مطار دولي في إقليم الدولة. 
24. طيران بهلواني: مناورات تقوم بها طائرة عن قصد، وتتضمن تغييراً فجائياً في وضعها أو اتخاذ وضع غير عادي، أو تغييراً في سرعتها على نحو غير مألوف. 
25. حادث طائرة: كل حادث مرتبط بتشغيل الطائرة يقع في الفترة ما بين الوقت الذي يصعد فيه أي شخص إلى الطائرة بقصد الطيران حتى الوقت الذي يتم فيه مغادرة جميع الأشخاص للطائرة، ويحدث خلالها: 
أ‌) وفاة أي شخص أو إصابته بالغة نتيجة لوجوده على متن الطائرة او احتكاكه بها مباشرة أو بأي شيء مثبت فيها. 
ب‌) إصابة الطائرة بعطب جسيم. 
ج) فقد الطائرة أو استحالة الوصول إليها. 
ويستثنى من ذلك الإصابات الناجمة عن أسباب طبيعية، أو الإصابات التي يلحقها الشخص بنفسه أو التي يتسبب فيها أشخاص آخرون، أو التي تصيب الأشخاص المتسللين الذين يختبئون خارج المناطق المهيئة للركاب والطاقم. 
26. واقعة طائرة: كل حادث لا ينطبق عليه تعريف حادث طائرة ويرتبط بتشغيل الطائرة ويؤثر على سلامة التشغيل. 
27. ترخيص الطيران: الموافقة العامة التي تصدرها سلطات الطيران المدني وتتضمن أحكاماً تفصيلية تتناول بالتنظيم الكامل السماح لمشغل أو ناقل جوي القيام بعمليات جوية في إقليم الدولة خلال فترة زمنية معينة، وتحدد فيها حالات وقفها أو إلغائها. 
28. تصريح الطيران: الموافقة التي تصدرها سلطات الطيران المدني للقيام بعملية أو عمليات جوية محددة. 
29. شهادة الصلاحية: الوثيقة التي تصدرها سلطات الطيران المدني، وتقر فيها بصلاحية الطائرة للطيران خلال فترة زمنية معينة، بشرط أن يلتزم المشغل باتباع الشروط الواردة في الوثيقة. 


المادة رقم 2 
1. تطبق أحكام هذا القانون على ما يلي: 
أ‌) الطيران المدني في إقليم الدولة. 
ب‌) الطائرات المدنية المسجلة بالدولة أينما وجدت بما لا يتعارض مع أحكام قوانين الدول الأجنبية التي تباشر نشاطها فيها. 
ج) النقل الجوي بصفة عامة. 
د) جميع المركبات الهوائية، ما لم يكن ذلك مستحيلاً بسبب طبيعة هذه المركبات. 
2. لا تسري أحكام هذا القانون على المطارات والطائرات العسكرية. 
3. يجوز بقرار من مجلس الوزراء إعفاء بعض طائرات الدولة، عند الضرورة، من الخضوع لبعض أحكام هذا القانون. 


المادة رقم 3 
فيما لم يرد بشأنه نص في هذا القانون، تسري أحكام معاهدة شيكاغو وغيرها من المعاهدات والاتفاقيات الدولية للطيران المدني التي انضمت إليها الدولة، أو التي تنضم إليها مستقبلاً. 
المادة رقم 4 
تختص سلطات الطيران المدني بتنظيم شؤون الطيران المدني والمطارات المدنية بالدولة، وتكون لها صلاحية إصدار القواعد والأنظمة والتعليمات اللازمة لممارسة اختصاصاتها. 
*الفصل الثاني:المطارات ومنشآت الخدمات الملاحية (5 - 11)*

المادة رقم 5 
لا يجوز إنشاء وإعداد المطارات وأراضي الهبوط في الدولة أو استعمالها أو تشغيلها إلا بترخيص مسبق من سلطات الطيران المدني. 


المادة رقم 6 
تعتبر جميع المنشآت والمباني والأسلاك والأجهزة والمعدات والمحطات السلكية واللاسلكية والمنارات التابعة لسلطات الطيران المدني من الأملاك العامة للدولة. 
المادة رقم 7 
تنشأ حقوق إرتفاق خاصة تسمى (( حقوق إرتفاق جوية))، لتأمين سلامة الملاحة الجوية وحسن عمل الأجهزة المتعلقة بها وتخول سلطات الطيران المدني الآتي : 
1. منع إقامة أو إزالة أي مبان أو إنشاءات أو أغراض أو أي عقبة مهما كان نوعها أو تحديد ارتفاعها. 
2. منع مد أو تثبيت الأسلاك أيا كان نوعها. 
3. وضع علامات الإرشاد عن العوائق التي تشكل خطراً على سلامة الملاحة الجوية. 
وتحدد سلطات الطيران المدني نطاق ومدى حقوق الإرتفاق الجوية والمناطق التي تفرض فيها بما يكفل تأمين سلامة الملاحة الجوية وحماية الأشخاص والممتلكات وذلك طبقاً للقواعد والأنظمة الدولية المقررة في هذا الشأن. 
المادة رقم 8 
لا يجوز تشييد أو بناء أو إقامة أي عوائق في المناطق المشمولة بحقوق الإرتفاق الجوية أو إجراء أي تحوير في طبيعة أو جهة استعمال الأراضي الخاضعة للارتفاق، إلا بموجب ترخيص مسبق من سلطات الطيران المدني، وطبقاً للشروط المقررة. 
المادة رقم 9 
1. لا يجوز إنشاء أي منارة ضوئية أو لا سلكية إلا بعد موافقة سلطات الطيران المدني. 
2. لسلطات الطيران المدني، بالتنسيق مع السلطات المعنية، أن تزيل أو تعدل أي جهاز ضوئي قد يحدث التباساً مع الأجهزة الضوئية المساعدة للملاحة الجوية. كما يجوز لها فرض ما يلزم من القيود على المنشآت التي يتصاعد منها دخان، أو كل ما من شأنه أن يؤثر على الرؤية في جوار المطارات أو على تأمين الملاحة الجوية. 
3. يمنع منعاً باتاً استخدام أجهزة الاتصالات الصوتية على الموجات المدنية للاستقبال والإرسال من قبل الأفراد داخل المطار وخارجه والتي لها علاقة بالخدمات الأرضية في مجال الطيران المدني إلا بتصريح من سلطات الطيران المدني بعد اجتياز الاختبار واستيفاء الشروط اللازمة لذلك. 
4. على كل من يملك أو يستعمل تجهيزات كهربائية أو منشآت معدنية، ثابتة أو متحركة، من شأنها أن تحدث تداخلا يعرقل عمل الأجهزة اللاسلكية أو الأجهزة المساعدة للملاحة الجوية، أن يتقيد بالتدابير التي تعينها له سلطات الطيران المدني لإزالة هذا التداخل. 
5. لسلطات الطيران المدني، بالتنسيق مع السلطات المعنية، أن تطلب الامتناع عن استعمال التجهيزات الكهربائية أو إزالة المنشآت المعدنية المبينة في البند السابق، إذا ما دعت الحاجة إلى ذلك. 


المادة رقم 10 
1. لسلطات الطيران المدني تملك العقارات اللازمة لإنشاء محطات الأجهزة الخاصة بالملاحة أو المراقبة الجوية، وذلك طبقاً للقوانين النافذة في هذا الشأن. 
2. يدفع تعويض عادل، طبقاً للقواعد العامة، مقابل فرض حقوق الارتفاق الجوية. 


المادة رقم 11 
تقوم سلطات الطيران المدني، بالاشتراك مع السلطات المختصة الأخرى في الدولة، بوضع الأنظمة والتعليمات اللازمة لحفظ الأمن بمطارات الدولة لضمان سلامة الطائرات والمساعدات الملاحية والمنشآت والمباني التابعة لها. 


*الفصل الثالث:تشغيل الطائرات (12 - 23)*

المادة رقم 12 
لا يجوز تشغيل أي طائرة في إقليم الدولة إلا بموجب ترخيص أو تصريح تصدره وتحدد شروطه سلطات الطيران المدني، ويسمح للمشغل بالقيام بعمليات جوية معينة استنادا إلى هذا القانون أو معاهدة دولية منضمة إليها الدولة، أو اتفاق نقل جوي نافذ المفعول ومبرم بين الدولة وإحدى الدول الأخرى لتنظيم النقل الجوي أو استنادا إلى اللوائح الداخلية التي تضعها سلطات الطيران المدني. 
ويعتبر الترخيص أو التصريح الممنوح شخصياً لا يجوز التنازل عنه للغير. 
المادة رقم 13 
يجب أن تتوفر الشروط التالية في الطائرة التي تعمل في إقليم الدولة: 
1. أن تكون مسجلة في الدولة التابعة لها، أو مسجلة وفقاً لقواعد التسجيل الدولي كما هو وارد في أحكام معاهدة شيكاغو. 
2. أن تكون شهادة صلاحيتها للطيران سارية المفعول وصادرة عن الدولة المسجلة فيها، أو معتمدة منها. 
3. أن تحمل بطريقة ظاهرة علامات جنسيتها وتسجيلها. 
4. أن تكون مجهزة بالأجهزة والمعدات التي تقرها دولة التسجيل، إضافة إلى ما تحدده سلطات الطيران المدني. 
5. أن يكون أعضاء هيئة القيادة حائزين على إجازات سارية المفعول صادرة عن سلطات الطيران المدني في الدولة المسجلة فيها الطائرة، أو معتمدة منها، وأن يكونوا بالعدد والنوعية المقررين في شهادة الصلاحية ودليل الطيران. 
6. أن تكون مؤمناً عليها لصالح طاقمها وركابها والبضائع التي تحملها ولصالح الغير على سطح الأرض، وفقاً للقواعد المقررة في هذا الشأن. 
7. لا يجوز لحامل شهادة مشغل جوي في الدولة تشغيل طائرات مسجلة في دولة متعاقدة أخرى ما لم يتم تزويد سلطات الطيران بالمعلومات ذات الصلة بالآتي: 
أ‌) نوع الطائرة ورقمها المسلسل. 
ب‌) اسم وعنوان المالك المسجل. 
ج) دولة ورمز التسجيل. 
د) شهادة صلاحية الطيران التي تثبت أن الطائرة تتوافر فيها متطلبات صلاحية الطيران لدى دولة التسجيل. 
هـ) اسم وعنوان المستأجر أو الشخص المسئول عن عمليات تشغيل الطائرة بموجب عقد الإيجار. 
و) صورة من عقد الإيجار. 
ويتم التوصل إلى اتفاق بين الدولة ودولة تسجيل الطائرة تحدد فيه بدقة مجالات وحدود ومسئوليات كل دولة ذات الصلة بالإشراف على تشغيل الرحلات والمحافظة على صلاحية الطيران، وفقاً للشروط الواردة في المادة (83 مكرراً) من معاهدة شيكاغو. 
8. لا يجوز لأي مشغل جوي في الدولة تحويل طائرة مسجلة في قطر إلى مشغل جوي آخر تابع لدولة متعاقدة أخرى، أو يتسبب في تشغيلها بواسطة مشغل جوي تابع لدولة متعاقدة أخرى بموجب ترتيبات تأجير أو تشغيل إضافي أو ترتيبات تبادلية، ما لم يتم التوصل إلى اتفاق بين دولة قطر ودولة المشغل الجوي حول ترتيبات التأجير أو التشغيل الإضافي أو تحويل مسئوليات دولة التسجيل إلى مشغل جوي آخر، طبقاً لأحكام المادة (83 مكرراً) من معاهدة شيكاغو. 
9. أي شروط أخرى تضعها سلطات الطيران المدني. 
ويجوز لسلطات الطيران المدني إعفاء الطائرات التي تطير بقصد الاختبارات الفنية أو التعليم أو التدريب أو الطائرات الخاصة من شرط أو أكثر من هذه الشروط. 


المادة رقم 14 
1. لسلطات الطيران المدني الحق في تفتيش الطائرات المسجلة في الدولة، ومنعها من الطيران، أو حجز أي وثائق تتعلق بها لمراقبة تنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون. 
2. لسلطات الطيران المدني الحق في أن تفتش، دون أن تسبب تأخيراً غير مبرر، طائرات الدول المتعاقدة الأخرى عند هبوطها أو طيرانها، كما لها أن تفحص الشهادات والمستندات الأخرى المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون. 
3. يقوم بالتفتيش الأشخاص الذين تعينهم سلطات الطيران المدني، ويكون لهم الحق في دخول أي مبنى أو طائرة تستخدم في عمليات الطيران التي تعتمدها سلطات الطيران المدني. 


المادة رقم 15 
لمندوبي الجمارك والأمن العام والحجر الصحي والزراعي الحق في تفتيش الطائرات، أو أي شخص أو حمولة على متنها، طبقاً للقوانين والأنظمة والقواعد المعمول بها في الدولة، ويجرى هذا التفتيش تحت إشراف سلطات الطيران المدني. 


المادة رقم 16 
لا يجوز تجهيز أي طائرة تعمل في إقليم الدولة بأي أجهزة لاسلكية، ما لم يكن لديها ترخيص بذلك من السلطات المختصة في الدولة المسجلة فيها . 
ولا يجوز استعمال هذه الأجهزة إلا في الأغراض الخاصة بالملاحة الجوية، وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون وشروط الترخيص وبمعرفة هيئة قيادة الطائرة. 


المادة رقم 17 
لا يجوز الطيران فوق إقليم الدولة بطائرات مجهزة بآلات التصوير الجوي، كما لا يجوز استعمال هذه الآلات إلا بتصريح مسبق من السلطات المختصة، ووفقاً للشروط التي تضعها سلطات الطيران المدني في هذا الشأن. 


المادة رقم 18 
لا يجوز نقل الأشياء التالية بالطائرات إلا بتصريح مسبق من السلطات المختصة، ووفقاً للشروط التي تحددها سلطات الطيران المدني في هذا الشأن : 
1. المتفجرات أو المفرقعات، إلا ما كان لازماً منها لتسيير الطائرة أو لإعطاء الإشارات المقررة. 
2. الأسلحة والذخائر الحربية . 
3. المواد النووية والنظائر المشعة وكل ما يتعلق بها. 
4. الغازات السامة . 
5. الجراثيم والمواد الخطرة . 
6. أي شئ آخر تحدده السلطة المختصة. 


المادة رقم 19 
1. يكون قائد الطائرة مسئولاً عن تشغيل الطائرة وسلامتها ومن عليها أثناء الطيران، وله سلطة اتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لحفظ النظام على متنها، وعليه مراعاة تطبيق القواعد المعمول بها في هذا الشأن . 
2. يحظر على أي شخص غير مخول رسمياً أن يتدخل في أعمال أي عضو من أعضاء هيئة القيادة، أو يعوقه عن عمله، كما يحظر على أي شخص العبث بأي جزء من أجزاء الطائرة أو معداتها، أو ارتكاب أي عمل من شأنه تعريض سلامة الطائرة ومن عليها للخطر. 


المادة رقم 20 
1. لا يجوز لأي شخص على متن الطائرة أن يحمل، دون تصريح من السلطة المختصة، سلاحاً أو أي مواد أخرى يمكن استعمالها في أي عمل من أعمال التخريب أو العنف أو التهديد أثناء الرحلة. 
2. في حالة نقل أي من المواد المشار إليها في البند السابق وفقاً للقواعد المقررة، فإنه يجب على حائزها تسليمها قبل دخول الطائرة إلى ممثل المشغل، والذي عليه أن يضعها في مكان بالطائرة لا يمكن وصول الركاب إليه، وترد لمن سلمها بعد انتهاء الرحلة. 
المادة رقم 21 
لا يجوز نقل أي بريد أو طرود بريدية مرسلة عن طريق الجو إلا وفقاً للإجراءات البريدية المقررة مع مراعاة أحكام الاتفاقيات الدولية التي تكون الدولة طرفاً فيها. 


المادة رقم 22 
1. تستخدم الطائرات المطارات المعلن عنها، وعليها مراعاة القوانين والقواعد والأنظمة الخاصة بذلك، ولا يجوز لها الهبوط في غير هذه المطارات إلا في الحالات الاضطرارية طبقاً لإرشادات المراقبة الجوية أو بتصريح من سلطات الطيران المدني. 
2. على كل طائرة قادمة أو مغادرة لإقليم الدولة أن تهبط أو تقلع من مطار دولي معلن عنه، إلا إذا كان مصرحاً لها بالمرور دون الهبوط. 
ويجوز بتصريح من سلطات الطيران المدني إعفاء بعض الطائرات من التقيد بذلك، بسبب طبيعة عملياتها أو لاعتبارات أخرى، وعلى أن يحدد في هذ التصريح مطار الهبوط ومطار الإقلاع والطريق والإرشادات الواجب اتباعها. 
3. إذا اضطرت أي طائرة قادمة أو مغادرة أو عابرة لإقليم الدولة إلى الهبوط خارج المطارات الدولية في الدولة، فإنه يتعين على قائدها أن يخطر فوراً أقرب سلطة محلية، وأن يقدم سجل رحلات الطائرة أو الإقرار العام أو أي مستند آخر عند طلبه، وفي هذه الحالة يحظر نقل حمولة الطائرة أو مغادرة ركابها للمكان الذي هبطت فيه قبل الحصول على تصريح من السلطات المختصة واتخاذ الإجراءات المقررة. 


المادة رقم 23 
يجب على الركاب وأعضاء الطاقم، ومرسلي البضائع ووكلائهم، اتباع القوانين والقواعد والأنظمة الخاصة بدخول إقليم الدولة والإقامة فيه والخروج منه. 




*الفصل الرابع:قواعد الجو (24 - 30)*

المادة رقم 24 
تحدد سلطات الطيران المدني قواعد الجو والأنظمة المتعلقة بتحليق الطائرات والملاحة الجوية، وحماية الأشخاص والممتلكات على سطح الأرض، واستعمال الفضاء الجوي للدولة. 


المادة رقم 25 
تحدد سلطات الطيران المدني طرق وممرات الحركة الجوية التي يجب أن تسلكها الطائرات عند الدخول إلى إقليم الدولة أو الخروج منه. 


المادة رقم 26 
لسلطات الطيران المدني أن تحرم أو تقيد، تحليق الطائرات فوق إقليم الدولة أو أي جزء منه، كما لها أن تحدد المناطق المحرمة والمقيدة والخطرة وتعلن عنها مسبقاً. 


المادة رقم 27 
يجب على قائد الطائرة الالتزام ببرنامج الرحلة الساري المفعول والتقيد بجميع تصاريح وتعليمات مراقبة الحركة الجوية، ولا يجوز له أن يحيد عن الخط الجوي إلا في الحالات الاضطرارية التي تستدعي التصرف الفوري. وعليه في مثل هذه الحالات أن يخطر وحدة مراقبة الحركة الجوية المختصة بذلك في أقرب فرصة ممكنة، وأن يحصل إذا ما اقتضى الأمر على تصريح معدل. 


المادة رقم 28 
1. إذا تبين لقائد أنه يحلق فوق منطقة محرمة أو منطقة مقيدة أو منطقة خطرة، وجب عليه أن يخطر بذلك فوراً وحدة المراقبة الجوية المختصة، وعليه اتباع تعليماتها بكل دقة، وإذا تعذر ذلك وجب عليه أن يسارع إلى الهبوط في أقرب مطار في الدولة خارج هذه المنطقة وأن يقدم للسلطات المختصة تقريراً مفصلاً عن هذه الواقعة ومبرراتها. 
2. إذا أنذرت السلطات المختصة طائرة بسبب طيرانها فوق منطقة محرمة أو منطقة مقيدة أو منطقة خطرة، فعليها أن تنفذ فوراً التعليمات التي تصدرها لها هذه السلطات، وفي حالة المخالفة تتخذ الإجراءات اللازمة لإجبار الطائرة، بعد إخطارها، على الهبوط. 


المادة رقم 29 
يكون قائد الطائرة مسئولاً عن مباشرة الآتي: 
1. قيادة طائرته طبقاً لقواعد الجو المعمول بها. 
2. التقيد بالأنظمة المتعلقة باستخدام المطارات وقواعد الحركة الجوية. 
3. التقيد بجميع تصاريح وتعليمات مراقبة الحركة الجوية. 
4. التأكد من تزويد الطائرة بكمية الوقود اللازمة للرحلة. 
5. التأكد من إمكان إتمام الرحلة بسلام طبقاً للقواعد والأنظمة المقررة 
6. التأكد من تمام إجراءات صلاحية الطائرة قبل إقلاعها. 


المادة رقم 30 
1. لا يجوز لأي طائرة أن تحلق على ارتفاعات تقل عن تلك التي تحددها سلطات الطيران المدني إلا في الحالات الاضطرارية، أو بتصريح من هذه السلطات. 
2. فيما عدا متطلبات حالتي الإقلاع والهبوط والحالات التي تصرح بها سلطات الطيران المدني، لا يجوز لأي طائرة أن تحلق فوق مدينة أو موقع آهل بالسكان إلا على ارتفاع تتمكن معه، في الحالات الاضطرارية، من الهبوط دون الإضرار بالأشخاص أو الممتلكات على سطح الأرض. 
3. يحظر على أي طائرة التحليق على مقربة من طائرة أخرى على وجه يشكل خطر التصادم معها أو تعريض سلامتها للخطر. 
4. يحظر على أي طائرة التحليق بإهمال أو باستهتار على وجه يعرض حياة الآخرين أو ممتلكاتهم للخطر. 
5. لا يجوز لأي طائرة القيام بطيران بهلواني أو استعراضي أو في تشكيل جوي فوق إقليم الدولة، إلا بتصريح من سلطات الطيران المدني. 
6. لا يجوز إلقاء أو رش أشياء من الطائرة أثناء طيرانها، إلا في الحالات الاضطرارية، أو بتصريح من سلطات الطيران المدني. 
7. لا يجوز الهبوط بالمظلات من الطائرات دون تصريح مسبق من سلطات الطيران المدني، إلا في الحالات الاضطرارية. 
8. يحظر على أي شخص أن يقود طائرة، أو أن يعمل كأحد أفراد طاقمها، وهو في حالة سكر أو تحت تأثير مخدر أو أي مادة أخرى تؤدي إلى إضعاف قدرته على القيام بواجباته على الوجه الأكمل، وفي كل الأحوال يحظر عليه تناول أي شيء مما ذكر أثناء فترة عمله. 
9. لا يجوز للطائرات التي تطير دون طيار أن تعمل في إقليم الدولة إلا بتصريح من سلطات الطيران المدني. 
10. لا يجوز لأي طائرة سحب طائرة أخرى، إلا بتصريح من سلطات المدني. 
11. يحظر على الطائرات فوق الصوتية أو الطائرات ذات المستويات العالية من الضوضاء التحليق فوق إقليم الدولة والهبوط في مطاراتها إلا بتصريح خاص من سلطات الطيران المدني تحدد فيه الارتفاع والسرعة المسموح بهما. 


*الفصل الخامس:الإجازات (31 - 33)*

المادة رقم 31 
يشترط فيمن يعمل عضواً في هيئة قيادة أي طائرة تعمل في إقليم الدولة أن يكون حائز على إجازة سارية المفعول، طبقاً للقوانين والقواعد والأنظمة المعمول بها لدى دولة التسجيل. وإذا كانت الطائرة مسجلة في الدولة، فيشترط حيازة إجازة سارية المفعول صادرة عن سلطات الطيران المدني أو معتمدة منها. 
المادة رقم 32 
1. تختص سلطات الطيران المدني بإصدار واعتماد وتجديد إجازات الطيران وإجازات صيانة هياكل الطائرات ومحركاتها وأجهزتها وتحديد الصلاحيات التي تخولها هذه الإجازات، والإجازات الفنية الأخرى المتعلقة بجميع أعمال وخدمات الطيران المدني، وعليها أن تحدد شروط إصدارها واعتمادها وتجديدها، على ألا تقل هذه الشروط بأي حال عن المستوى المقرر دولياً. ولها أن تقوم في هذه الصدد بإجراء الاختبارات النظرية والعملية التي تقررها. 
2. لسلطات الطيران المدني الحق في عدم إصدار أو تجديد أو مد مفعول أي إجازة، ولها الحق في سحبها أو إيقافها بعد إصدارها، وذلك إذا ما تبن لها أن طالب هذه الإجازة أو حائزها دون المستوى المطلوب أو إذا خالف أياً من أحكام هذا القانون. 
3. تعتبر إجازة الطيران موقوفه إذا ما أصاب حائزها: 
أ) جرح يعوقه عن أداء الأعمال التي تخوله الإجازة حق القيام بها. 
ب) مرض يمنعه من أداء الأعمال التي تخوله الإجازة حق القيام بها لمدة عشرين يوماً فأكثر. 
وعلى حائزها الإجازة في هاتين الحالتين أن يحظر سلطات الطيران المدني كتابة بذلك لاتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لإعادة الكشف الطبي المقرر للإجازة التي يحملها. 


المادة رقم 33 
لا يجوز لأي معهد أو ناد أو أي جهة أخرى أو أي شخص مزاولة تعليم الطيران أو التدريب على فنونه أو ممارسة نشاط جوي آخر إلا بموجب ترخيص من سلطات الطيران المدني ووفقاً لشروط هذا الترخيص، ويحق لسلطات الطيران المدني إيقاف أو سحب الترخيص في حالة مخالفة شروطه أو مخالفة القوانين والأنظمة والقواعد والتعليمات المعمول بها. 




*الفصل السادس:تسجيل الطائرات (34 - 37)*

المادة رقم 34 
1. تحدد سلطات الطيران المدني علامات جنسية وتسجيل الطائرات، كما تحدد طريقة وضعها على الطائرات. 
2. تعد سلطات الطيران المدني سجلاً خاصاً يسمى ((السجل الوطني لتسجيل الطائرات)) تسجل فيه الطائرات المدنية الوطنية وفقاً للشروط والإجراءات التي تحددها، كما تصدر شهادات التسجيل بعد إتمام الإجراءات اللازمة. 


المادة رقم 35 
تحدد سلطات الطيران المدني شروط قيد الطائرات المملوكة لأشخاص مقيمين في الدولة وغير متمتعين بجنسيتها. كما تحدد شروط قيد الطائرات المملوكة لأجانب ومشغلة من قبل مواطني الدولة. 


المادة رقم 36 
تشطب الطائرة من السجل إذا هلكت، أو فقدت، أو سحبت نهائياً من الخدمة. وتعتبر الطائرة في حكم المفقودة عند صدور قرار بذلك من سلطات الطيران المدني. ولسلطات الطيران المدني الحق في إضافة حالات أخرى تستوجب الشطب من السجل. 
وعلى مالك الطائرة أو مستأجرها أن يخطر سلطات الطيران المدني بأي من الحالات المشار إليها فور توفرها. 


المادة رقم 37 
1. الطائرة مال منقول فيما يتعلق بتطبيق القوانين والأنظمة النافذة في الدولة. 
2. لا يجوز التصرف القانوني في أي طائرة مسجلة في السجل الوطني إلى شخص آخر، سواء بالبيع أو الرهن أو الإيجار أو أي تصرف قانوني آخر إلا بعد موافقة سلطات الطيران المدني. 
ويبقى مالك الطائرة مسئولاً في جميع الأحوال عن تشغيلها عملاً بأحكام هذا القانون. ولا يكون لهذا التصرف أي أثر بين المتعاقدين وتجاه الغير إلا بعد قيده في السجل. 




*الفصل السابع:صلاحية الطائرات للطيران (38 - 45)*

المادة رقم 38 
1. لا يجوز لأي طائرة أن تعمل في إقليم الدولة، ما لم تكن لها شهادة صلاحية للطيران سارية المفعول، صادرة أو معتمدة من السلطات المختصة بدولة التسجيل طبقاً للقوانين والقواعد والأنظمة المعمول بها لديها، وما لم تلتزم بما تحتويه شهادة صلاحيتها للطيران من شروط و قيود. ويستثنى من ذلك الرحلات الداخلية التي يصدر بها تصريح خاص من سلطات الطيران المدني. 
2. لسلطات الطيران المدني أن تعتمد شهادة صلاحية للطيران صادرة من دولة أخرى، كما لها أن تضع أي شروط أو قيود إضافية لاعتمادها. 
3. عند طلب إصدار شهادة صلاحية لطائرة مسجلة في الدولة يلتزم مالك الطائرة بتقديم جميع المعلومات الفنية والمستندات الخاصة بالطائرة التي تطلبها سلطات الطيران المدني. 
4. على مشغل أي طائرة مسجلة في الدولة أن يلتزم بتجديد شهادة صلاحيتها طبقاً للقواعد التي تحددها سلطات الطيران المدني. 


المادة رقم 39 
يجوز لسلطات الطيران المدني، إذا تبين لها عدم سلامة أي طائرة مسجلة في الدولة أو عدم صلاحية طرازها للطيران، أن توقف أو تسحب شهادة صلاحيتها للطيران، ولها أن تخضع الطائرة لكشف فني، وألا تسمح بطيرانها إلا بعد اتخاذ التدابير الكفيلة لتأمين سلامة طيرانها. 


المادة رقم 40 
1. تعتمد سلطات الطيران المدني المؤسسات الوطنية أو الأجنبية التي تقوم بصيانة وعمرة الطائرات المسجلة في الدولة أو متعلقاتها. وفي جميع الحالات يتعين للاعتماد تقديم جميع التسهيلات من مستندات وإجراءات تفتيشية على نفقة طالب الاعتماد، وذلك للتأكد من كفاءة وإتمام هذه الأعمال. 
2. يجوز لسلطات الطيران المدني وقف أو إنهاء اعتماد أي مؤسسة وطنية أو أجنبية تقوم بصيانة عمرة الطائرات المسجلة في الدولة،إذا تبين لها انخفاض مستوى كفاءتها الفنية، أو إذا امتنعت المؤسسة عن تمكين مفتشي سلطات الطيران المدني من أداء التفتيش الدوري أو المفاجئ الذي تقرره هذه السلطات. 


المادة رقم 42 
1. على مشغل أي طائرة مسجلة في الدولة ألا يقوم بتشغيلها في النقل الجوي التجاري أو العمليات الجوية، ما لم تتم صيانة الطائرة، بما في ذلك محركاتها وما بها من معدات وأجهزة لا سلكية، طبقاً لدليل الصيانة المعتمد من سلطات الطيران المدني. 
2. على قائد أي طائرة مسجلة في الدولة وتعمل في رحلة نقل جوي تجاري أو عمل جوي أن يدون في السجل الفني للطائرة البيانات الآتية: 
أ) وقت بدء الرحلة ووقت انتهائها. 
ب) معلومات عن أي عطب فني أو عطل في أي جزء من الطائرة أو أي من معداتها يحدث أثناء الرحلة. وعلى قائد الطائرة أن يوقع على مثل هذه البيانات ويؤرخها. 
3. يكون مشغل الطائرة مسئولاً عن الاحتفاظ بالسجل الفني للطائرة، كما يحتفظ بصورة منه في مكان آخر غير الطائرة. 
4. يجب تدوين بيانات صيانة الطائرة ومحركاتها ومراوحها وأي بيانات أخرى تحددها سلطات الطيران المدني في الوثائق والسجلات الفنية للطائرة فور سماح الظروف بذلك بعد إتمام العمل الذي تتعلق به هذه البيانات، وعلى ألا يتعدى ذلك سبعة أيام من وقت إتمام العمل. ويجوز عند تدوين البيانات في أي من الوثائق والسجلات الفنية للطائرة الإشارة إلى أي وثيقة أو مستندات أخرى، وفي هذه الحالة تعتبر هذه الوثائق جزاءاً من الوثائق والسجلات الفنية للطائرة. 

5. على مشغل أي طائرة مسجلة في الدولة أن يحتفظ بالوثائق والسجلات الفنية للطائرة لفترة لا تقل عن سنتين بعد انتهاء مدة سريان مفعولها، أو للفترة التي تحددها سلطات الطيران المدني لذلك. 


المادة رقم 43 
1. يجب إظهار أماكن معدات الطوارئ وطرق استعمالها في كل طائرة مسجلة في الدولة وتعمل في النقل الجوي التجاري وذلك باستخدام علامات واضحة، وعلى وجه الخصوص يجب الإعلان بطريقة ظاهرة عن أماكن عوامات النجاة، إن وجدت، وطريقة استعمالها. 
2. يجب أن يراعي عند تركيب أو حمل أي أجهزة أو معدات بالطائرة ألا تكون مصدر خطورة على صلاحية الطائرة، وألا تؤثر على أداء أي من الأجهزة أو المعدات اللازمة لسلامتها. 


المادة رقم 44 
1. يجب أن يتم وزن كل طائرة تصدر أو تعتمد لها سلطات الطيران المدني شهادة صلاحية للطيران ، 
وأن يحدد مركز ثقلها بشكل دوري وفي الأحوال وبالطريقة والأوقات التي تحددها هذه السلطات. 
2.على المشغل أن يقوم بإعداد تحميل للطائرة بعد وزنها، وذلك وفقاً لما تحدده سلطات الطيران المدني. 
3. على المشغل أن يحتفظ بجدول تحميل الطائرة حتى انقضاء مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر على تاريخ الوزن التالي للطائرة وتحديد مركز ثقلها. 


المادة رقم 45 
لسلطات الطيران المدني الحق في التفتيش، أو إجراء اختبارات، للتحقق من صلاحية الطائرة أو أي من أجهزتها أو معداتها أو مكوناتها. ويكون لممثلي هذه السلطات حق الدخول في أي وقت إلى أي مكان لمباشرة أي من هذه الأعمال ويتحمل المشغل أي تكاليف تتطلبها تلك الإجراءات. كما يكون لسلطات الطيران المدني الحق في إصدار التعليمات اللازمة للمشغل في هذا الشأن. 
وفي حالة الإخلال بأي إجراء من الإجراءات المشار إليها، يكون لسلطات الطيران المدني أن توقف سريان مفعول شهادة صلاحية الطيران. 


*الفصل الثامن:الوثائق والسجلات (46 - 49)*

المادة رقم 46 
لا يجوز لأي طائرة مسجلة في الدولة أن تبدأ أي رحلة ما لم تحمل الوثائق والسجلات التالية: 
1- بالنسبة للرحلات الدولية: 
أ) شهادة تسجيل الطائرة. 
ب) شهادة صلاحية الطائرة للطيران. 
ج) إجازات أعضاء طاقم الطائرة. 
د) سجل رحلات الطائرة أو الإقرار العام المتعلق بالرحلة. 
هـ) رخصة محطة لاسلكي الطائرة. 
و) أدلة التشغيل، ووثائق الصيانة، وأي وثيقة أخرى تحددها سلطات الطيران المدني، وذلك بالنسبة لعمليات النقل الجوي التجاري أو الأعمال التجارية. 
ز) قائمة بأسماء الركاب وبشحنة البضائع والبريد وإقرار بكل التفاصيل الخاصة بها، إذا كانت الطائرة تحمل ركاباً وبضائعاً وبريداً. 
ح) كشف الحمولة إذا كانت الطائرة تقوم بعملية نقل جوي تجاري. 
ط) صور مصدقة من وثائق التأمين المطلوبة. 
2- بالنسبة للرحلات الداخلية: 
تحدد سلطات الطيران المدني من الوثائق والسجلات المنصوص عليها في البند (1) من هذا المادة ما يجب أي تحمله الطائرات المستخدمة في الرحلات الداخلية. ويجوز لهذه السلطات إعفاء الطائرات التي تطير بقصد الاختبارات الفنية أو التعليم من حمل أي من هذه الوثائق أو السجلات، وفي جميع الأحوال يجب أن تكون الشهادات والإجازات والوثائق المشار إليها في هذه المادة سارية المفعول. 


المادة رقم 47 
1. يجب على كل من المشغل وقائد الطائرة أن يقدم لسلطات الطيران المدني، عند الطلب، أي وثائق أو سجلات مقررة بمقتضى هذا القانون أو اللوائح المنفذة لأحكامه. 
2. إذا تقرر إلغاء أو إيقاف أي شهادة أو إجازة أو اعتماد أو تصريح أو أي وثيقة أخرى أصدرتها سلطات الطيران المدني، يكون على من صدرت له أو من يحتفظ بها أن يسلمها إلى هذه السلطات بمجرد الطلب. 


المادة رقم 48 
على كل مالك أو مشغل لطائرة أن يستمر في الاحتفاظ بالوثائق والسجلات الخاصة بها، وكذلك سجلات أعضاء هيئة القيادة، حتى ولو توقف عن استعمال أو استئجار الطائرة، وذلك مع مراعاة الآتي: 


1. إذا انتقل تشغيل الطائرة إلى شخص آخر، وظلت الطائرة مسجلة في الدولة، يكون على المشغل الأول أن يسلم المشغل الثاني وثائق صيانة الطائرة وسجلاتها وبرنامج تحميلها، وما قد يكون محتفظاً به من تسجيلات سجلت بواسطة أجهزة تسجيل هذه الطائرة. 
2. إذا رفع محرك أو مروحة من طائرة وركب أي منهما في طائرة أخرى مسجلة في الدولة ويشغلها شخص آخر، يكون على مشغل الطائرة الأولى أن يسلم مشغل الطائرة الثانية السجل الخاص بذلك المحرك أو تلك المروحة. 
3. إذا انتقل عضو في هيئة قيادة طائرة مسجلة في الدولة من العمل مع مشغل إلى العمل مع مشغل آخر، يكون على المشغل الأول أن يسلم المشغل الثاني السجلات الخاصة بذلك العضو. وفي جميع الأحوال، يكون على المشغل الثاني أن يحتفظ بمحتويات هذه الوثائق والسجلات. 


المادة رقم 49 
يحظر على أي شخص ارتكاب أي فعل من الأفعال الآتية: 
1. استعمال أي شهادة أو إجازة أو اعتماد أو تصريح أو أي وثيقة أخرى أصدرتها سلطات الطيران المدني بعد أن تقرر إلغاؤها أو إيقافها أو تعديلها أو عدم أحقية حائزها فيها 
2. إعارة أي شهادة أو إجازة أو اعتماد أو تصريح أو أي وثيقة أخرى أصدرتها سلطات الطيران المدني، أو السماح لأي شخص آخر باستعمالها. 
3. انتحال شخصية أخرى بقصد الحصول على تجديد أو تعديل أي شهادة أو إجازة أو تصريح أو أي وثيقة أخرى سواء لنفسه أو لأي شخص آخر. 
4. القيام أو المساعدة على القيام بإتلاف أو تشويه أي وثيقة سجل تقرر استعماله بموجب أحكام هذا القانون، أو تعديل أو حذف أي من البيانات التي يحتوي عليها، أو إدخال أي بيانات كاذبة عليه، وذلك في الفترة المطلوب الاحتفاظ خلالها بهذا السجل أو هذه الوثيقة. 
5. حذف أي بيانات من كشف الحمولة، أو إدخال بيانات غير صحيحة عليه، سواء كان ذلك عن عمد أو عن إهمال. 


*الفصل التاسع:النقل الجوي التجاري (50 - 58)*

المادة رقم 50 
تختص سلطات الطيران المدني برسم سياسة النقل الجوي التجاري في الدولة والإشراف عليه بما يتفق مع متطلبات الاقتصاد الوطني الحاضرة والمستقبلة، ولها في سبيل ذلك أن تقوم بما يلي: 
1. مفاوضة الدول الأخرى لعقد اتفاقات النقل الجوي المنتظم وغير المنتظم، وأي اتفاقات متعلقة بالنقل الجوي الدولي. 
2. الاشتراك في الإشراف على المباحثات التي تجرى بين مؤسسات النقل الجوي الوطنية والمؤسسات الأجنبية لعقد اتفاقات أو إجراء ترتيبات تتعلق بالاستثمار المشترك أو الاتفاقات التجارية الأخرى، وذلك وفقاً للقواعد والشروط التي تحددها هذه السلطات. 
3. الإشراف على نشاط النقل الجوي التجاري الذي تقوم به المؤسسات الوطنية وإصدار تراخيص التشغيل، والموافقة على تعديل أو إلغاء أي خط من خطوطها الجوية أو تعديل عدد الرحلات. 
4. مراقبة نشاط النقل الجوي التجاري الذي تقوم به المؤسسات الأجنبية، والإشراف على مراعاة تنفيذ هذه المؤسسات لحقوق النقل الجوي الممنوحة لها بموجب الاتفاقات الثنائية المبرمة بهذا الخصوص. 
5. وقف أو تقييد نشاط النقل الجوي التجاري الذي تقوم به المؤسسات الوطنية أو الأجنبية، إذا ما خالفت أي منها الشروط الواردة في تراخيص التشغيل الممنوحة لها، أو أحكام الاتفاقات الثنائية المبرمة مع الدول الأجنبية أو أي من أحكام هذا القانون. 
6- التصريح لمؤسسات النقل الجوي الوطنية أو الأجنبية بتسيير أي رحلة غير منتظمة من وإلى إقليم الدولة. 
7. اعتماد ومراقبة أجور النقل الجوي الداخلي والدولي المنتظم وغير المنتظم. 
8.التصريح لمؤسسات وشركات الطيران الأجنبية بفتح مكاتب لها أو إسناد أعمالها إلى إحدى شركات أو مؤسسات النقل الجوي أو شركات ووكالات السفر والشحن الجوي الوطنية وفقاً لمبدأ المعاملة بالمثل. 
9.التصريح لشركات ومؤسسات النقل الجوي الوطنية أو الأجنبية بالقيام بأعمال الوكالات للمبيعات أو الشحن الجوي في الدولة وتحديد الضوابط المنظمة لذلك. 


المادة رقم 51 
1.لا يجوز لأي مشغل أن يبدأ في تشغيل طائراته إلا بعد الحصول على مواصفات تشغيل معتمدة من سلطات الطيران المدني، وتعتبر هذه المواصفات جزءاً من الترخيص الممنوح للمشغل وتكون واجبة النفاذ. وعلى المشغل أن يوفر نسخاً كافية من مواصفات التشغيل المعتمدة الخاصة بعملياته، في كل من مكاتب عملياته الرئيسية، وأن يحيط موظفيه المختصين علما بها، ويدخل محتويات هذه المواصفات في الدليل الخاص به. 
2. يجوز تعديل مواصفات التشغيل بناء على طلب المشغل، بعد موافقة سلطات الطيران المدني. 
المادة رقم 52 
1. على المشغل أن يصدر دليلاً للعمليات ليسترشد به ويستخدمه الطيارون وموظفو العمليات، ويحدد فيه واجباتهم ومسئولياتهم. ولا يجوز أن يشتمل هذا الدليل على أي تعليمات أو معلومات متعارضة مع القوانين والقواعد والأنظمة الدولية المعمول بها في الدولة. 
2. على المشغل أن يصدر دليلاً لكل طراز من الطائرات التي يقوم بتشغيلها معتمداً من سلطات الطيران المدني لدولة صنع الطائرة، ويحتوي على المعلومات التي تلزم الطيارين والمهندسين الجويين للقيام بواجباتهم على هذا الطراز، وعلى مستوى السلامة المطلوب سواء في الظروف العادية أو الطارئة. 
3. على المشغل أن يقدم إلى سلطات الطيران المدني نسخاً من دليل عملياته ودليل الطائرة لكل طراز من الطائرات التي يقوم بتشغيلها، وأي تعديلات خاصة بأي من هذه الأدلة لاعتمادها قبل العمل بمقتضاها. ويلتزم المشغل بحمل نسخة معتمدة من دليل عملياته ودليل الطائرة على الطائرة أثناء رحلتها. 
المادة رقم 53 
1. لسلطات الطيران المدني أن تقرر بالنسبة لجميع أو بعض الرحلات إضافة عضو أو أكثر إلى هيئة القيادة بالإضافة إلى التشكيل المقرر في شهادة صلاحية الطائرة للطيران لتأمين سلامة الطيران. 
2. لا يجوز لأي عضو من أعضاء هيئة قيادة الطائرة أن يقوم في وقت واحد بواجبات عضوين أو أكثر من أعضاء هيئة القيادة. 
3. لسلطات الطيران المدني أن تقرر وجود مضيفين جويين بالطائرة يحدد عددهم بتعليمات تصدرها هذه السلطات، للقيام بأعمال متعلقة بسلامة وخدمة الركاب. 


المادة رقم 54 
تضع سلطات الطيران المدني الأنظمة والتعليمات التي تحدد أوقات الطيران وفترات العمل والاستراحة لأعضاء طاقم الطائرة. 
المادة رقم 55 
على المشغل ألا يسمح بتحميل الطائرة، إلا تحت إشراف شخص مُدَرّب ومُعتمد من سلطات الطيران المدني، ومزود من المشغل بتعليمات كتابية كافية بخصوص توزيع الحمولة وتثبيتها وتأمينها تتضمن الآتي: 
1. أن يتم نقل الحمولة بأمان طول الرحلة. 
2. تنفيذ الأنظمة أو التعليمات الصادرة في هذا الشأن بما في ذلك أي شروط تكون مبينة في شهادة صلاحية الطائرة للطيران ودليل الطائرة. 


المادة رقم 56 
يكون المشغل أو ممثله مسئولا عن مراقبة عمليات الطيران الخاصة بطائراته، بما يضمن القيام بها طبقاً لمستويات السلامة المحددة، وتنفيذ أحكام القوانين والقواعد والأنظمة الصادرة بشأنها. 
المادة رقم 57 
1. لا يجوز لأي شخص أن يستخدم أجهزة قيادة الطائرة أثناء طيرانها، إلا إذا كان طياراً مؤهلاً، ومكلفاً من قبل المشغل بذلك. 
2. لا يجوز لأي شخص أن يدخل غرفة قيادة الطائرة إلا إذا كان عضواً من أعضاء طاقهما، أو مفتشاً أو مراقباً معينا من قبل سلطات الطيران المدني، أو مكلفاً من قبل المشغل أو سلطات الطيران المدني بالقيام بعمل محدد أثناء الرحلة. 
3. على المشغل اتخاذ الإجراءات الكفيلة بإرشاد ركاب الطائرة عن أماكن وطرق استعمال أحزمة المقاعد ومنافذ الطوارئ وأطواق النجاة وأجهزة الأكسجين وتجهيزات الطوارئ الأخرى المعدة للاستعمال الشخصي أوالجماعي. 


المادة رقم 58 
1. إذا صادفت قائد الطائرة أثناء الطيران أحوال جوية غير عادية أو لا حظ أداء غير عادي لمساعدات الملاحة الجوية أو أجهزة الطائرة مما قد يشكل خطورة على الطيران، فعليه أن يبلغ وحدة خدمات الحركة الجوية المختصة وسلطات الطيران المدني عن هذه الأحوال، وعليه أن يحظر عن أي أحوال أخرى قد تشكل خطراً على سلامة الطيران. 
2. على قائد الطائرة أن يدون في السجل الفني للطائرة أي عطل أو أداء غير عادي لأي من أجهزة الطائرة قد يحدث أو يلاحظ أثناء الرحلة. وعليه قبل بدء الرحلة أن يتأكد مما تم بشأن أي أعطال أو ملاحظات سبق تدوينها في السجل الفني للطائرة في رحلتها السابقة. 
3. على مشغل أي طائرة مسجلة في الدولة أن يخطر سلطات الطيران المدني عن أي واقعة أو أي عطل أو أداء غير عادي لأجهزة الطائرة أو أي من مكوناتها قد حدث أو لوحظ أثناء تشغيلها أو أثناء صيانتها، ويشكل أو قد يشكل خطورة على سلامتها أو سلامة ركابها أو طاقمها، أو عن أي أحوال أخرى تقررها سلطات الطيران المدني، وذلك بأسرع وقت ممكن على ألا يتعدى ذلك اثنين وسبعين ساعة من وقت حدوث الحادث أو العلم به. 


*الفصل العاشر:رسوم الطيران (59 - 60)*

المادة رقم 59 
يحدد مجلس الوزراء، بناء على اقتراح سلطات الطيران المدني، رسوم تسجيل الطائرات وإصدار أو اعتماد الإجازات والشهادات والتراخيص وتجديدها وبدل الفاقد أو التالف منها ومقابل الانتفاع بخدمات الملاحة الجوية والهبوط والإيواء وغيرها. 
المادة رقم 60 
تُعفى من الرسوم المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة الطائرات التالية: 
1. طائرات الدولة. 
2. طائرات ملوك وأمراء ورؤساء الدول. 
3. طائرات الوفود القادمة للدولة في زيارات رسمية. 
4. طائرات هيئة الأمم المتحدة ووكالاتها المتخصصة. 
5. طائرات جامعة الدول العربية ووكالاتها المتخصصة. 
6. الطائرات المستخدمة دون مقابل في عمليات الإسعاف أو النجدة أو البحث والإنقاذ أو غيرها من الخدمات الإنسانية، وكذلك طائرات الهلال الأحمر، وطائرات الصليب الأحمر . 
7. أي طائرات أخرى يقرر مجلس الوزراء إعفاءها. 


*الفصل الحادي عشر:حوادث الطيران (61 - 68)*

المادة رقم 61 
تقوم سلطات الطيران المدني، سواء بنفسها أو بواسطة جهة خارجية تنتدبها لذلك، بالتحقيق في حوادث الطيران التي تقع في إقليم الدولة، وفي الحوادث التي تقع للطائرات المدنية الوطنية في أعالي البحار. وعلى السلطات المحلية عند وقوع حادث طيران في منطقة اختصاصها أن تخطر بالأمر فوراً سلطات الطيران المدني، وتمنع إقلاع الطائرة وتحافظ عليها وعلى أجزائها وجميع موجوداتها أو حطامها حتى وصول مندوبي سلطات الطيران المدني. 
تضع سلطات الطيران المدني اللوائح المنظمة للتحقيق في المخالفات أو حوادث الطيران التي تقع في إقليم الدولة أو تلك التي تقع للطائرات المدنية في أعالي البحار على أن تشمل الآتي: 
1. الإشعار المطلوب تقديمه حول أي حادث. 
2. حظر أو تعليق التحقيق أو الدخول إلى الطائرة التي وقع لها الحادث من قبل سلطات أجنبية. 
3. تفويض شخص أو أكثر بسلطة تمكنه من فحص أو إزالة أو اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لحماية أو التعامل مع مثل الطائرة. 
4. سلطة أو شروط إلغاء أو تعطيل أو تسليم أي ترخيص أو شهادة منحت بموجب هذا القانون، أو سحب أو إلغاء أي اعتماد منح من الدولة لأي شهادات صادرة عن سلطات أخرى في أي دولة أخرى، إذا تبين من واقع التحقيق وجوب اتخاذ مثل هذا الإجراء. 
5. حق الشخص المفوض في الحصول على البيانات والمعلومات والمستندات اللازمةلإجراء التحقيق، وله أن يستعين في ذلك بشخص معتمد من قبل سلطات الطيران المدني. 
6. حق الشخص المفوض، في أن يطلب من المسئول عن الطائرة أو المركبة تنفيذ الآتي: 
أ‌) وقف أو حجز الطائرة أو المركبة المدة المعقولة. 
ب‌) اتخاذ الخطوات اللازمة للتأكد من تقارير الطائرة أو المركبة أو أي جزء محدد منها. 
المادة رقم 62 
للجان التحقيق في حوادث الطيران التي تشكلها سلطات الطيران المدني حق دخول مكان الحادث والأماكن الأخرى التي تفيد التحقيق، وتفتيشها وإجراء المعاينات، واستدعاء الأشخاص، واستجواب الشهود وتكليفهم بتقديم ما لديهم من معلومات أو أوراق أو أشياء تراها اللجنة ضرورية لإظهار الحقيقة، واتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة للحفاظ على الطائرة وحمولتها وأجزائها ونقلها كلها أو بعضها لإجراء الاختبارات اللازمة عليها، ولا يجوز بغير موافقة لجنة التحقيق، نقل الطائرة أو حطامها أو حمولتها من مكان الحادث. وعلى سلطات الأمن والجهات الإدارية، كل فيما يخصه، اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لتسهيل أعمال لجان التحقيق، وتنفيذ ما يصدر عنها من تعليمات تيسر لها أداء وظيفتها. 
المادة رقم 63 
يجوز السماح لممثل الدولة المسجلة فيها الطائرة أو الدولة التي صنعت فيها الطائرة أو دولة مشغل الطائرة موضوع الحادث بحضور التحقيق بصفة مراقب، وله أن يستعين بمن يشاء من المستشارين الفنيين. 
المادة رقم 64 
ترفع لجنة التحقيق تقريرها عن الحادث وأسبابه والظروف التي أحاطت به إلى سلطات الطيران المدني، ويبلغ التقرير ونتائجه طبقاً للقواعد والأنظمة الدولية إلى المنظمة الدولية للطيران المدني والدولة المسجلة فيها الطائرة. ويحق لكل من صانعي الطائرة، ومالكها، ومشغلها، وضامنيها، والمتضررين من الحادث الحصول على نسخة من التقرير. 
المادة رقم 65 
إذا تبين للجنة التحقيق أن الحادث يكون جريمة أو اشتباه في جريمة، وجب عليها إحالة الموضوع إلى سلطات التحقيق المختصة بالدولة لاتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة في هذا الشأن. 
المادة رقم 66 
إذا وقع حادث طيران في إقليم الدولة بين طائرة عسكرية وأخرى مدنية أو أكثر، تشكل لجنة التحقيق من ممثلين عن سلطات الطيران المدني وسلطات الطيران العسكري وسلطات الأمن بالدولة. 
المادة رقم 67 
يجوز لسلطات الطيران المدني إعادة التحقيق في حوادث الطيران بقرار مسبب، إذا ظهرت أدلة جديدة هامة تؤثر في النتيجة التي انتهى إليها التحقيق. ويعتبر التقرير النهائي الذي تضعه لجنة التحقيق في حادث الطائرة، من ناحية الوقائع المدونة فيه صحيحاً إذا لم يثبت العكس. 


المادة رقم 68 
في حالة وقوع حادث طيران لأي طائرة مدنية مسجلة في الدولة أو مشغلة من قبل أحد مواطنيها خارج إقليم الدولة يجوز لسطات الطيران المدني، فور وقوع الحادث إيفاد ممثل أو أكثر من المختصين في التحقيق في حوادث الطيران إلى البلد الذي وقع فيه الحادث لحضورالتحقيق . 


*الفصل الثاني عشر:البحث والإنقاذ (69 - 73)*

المادة رقم 69 
1. يقصد بالبحث والإنقاذ كل معونة تقدم، ولو بمجرد الإعلام، لطائرة، أو لمن على متنها، تتعرض للهلاك أو يهددها خطر أو صعوبات أو يقوم شك أو خوف على سلامتها. 
2. لا يجوز لأي شخص الامتناع عن تقديم أي معونة للبحث والإنقاذ يكون في مقدوره متى طلبت السلطات المختصة منه ذلك. 
المادة رقم 70 
1. تحدد سلطات الطيران المدني مناطق البحث والإنقاذ المسئولة عنها، وتعين مراكز لتنسيق أعمال البحث والإنقاذ فيها، وذلك حسب متطلبات المنظمة الدولية للطيران المدني. 
2. تنظم سلطات الطيران المدني، بالاشتراك مع الجهات المختصة، وحدات الإنقاذ في الدولة، بحيث تكون على استعداد دائم للعمل طبقاً للخطة الموضوعة. 
3. لسلطات الطيران المدني أن تتخذ الترتيبات اللازمة للتنسيق والتعاون مع السلطات المختصة في الدول الأخرى، وخاصة المجاورة منها، وذلك فيما يتعلق بالبحث والإنقاذ. 
المادة رقم 71 
تسمح سلطات الطيران المدني وتحت إشرافها، للأشخاص والطائرات التي تقوم بعمليات البحث والإنقاذ بدخول أي منطقة محرمة إذا كان يُحتمل أن الطائرة موجودة في هذه المنطقة، أو أن الحادث وقع فيها. 
المادة رقم 72 
يلتزم مشغل الطائرة المغاثة بدفع نفقات معونة البحث والإنقاذ، ودفع التعويضات عن الأضرار التي وقعت أثناء عمليات البحث والإنقاذ، أو التي كانت نتيجة مباشرة لها، وكذلك المكافآت المترتبة عليها. 
المادة رقم 73 
تختص محاكم الدولة بالفصل في دعاوى التعويض عن البحث والإنقاذ إذا وقع الحادث في إقليم الدولة أو في أعالي البحار أو في مكان غير خاضع لسيادة أي دولة، وذلك في الحالات الآتية: 
1. إذا كانت الطائرة التي تم البحث عنها أو إنقاذها مسجلة في الدولة. 
2. إذا كان المدعي من رعايا الدولة. 
3. إذا عثر على الطائرة التي تعرضت للحادث في إقليم الدولة. 


*الفصل الثالث عشر:المسئوليات والضمانات المتعلقة بتشغيل الطائرات (74 - 92)*

المادة رقم 74 
تطبق على النقل الجوي أحكام اتفاقية توحيد بعض قواعد النقل الجوي الدولي الموقعة في وارسو بتاريخ 12 أكتوبر سنة 1929، والاتفاقيات الأخرى المعدلة والمكملة لها المنضمة إليها الدولة. 
المادة رقم 75 
يكون الناقل مسئولاً تجاه الشاحنين والمرسل عليهم عن إلقاء البضائع المشحونة أثناء الطيران. 
المادة رقم 76 
لا يكون الناقل مسئولاً إذا قام قائد الطائرة بإنزال أي راكب بالنظام فيها أو يشكل خطراً على سلامة الطائرة أو ركابها. 


المادة رقم 77 
يجب على كل ناقل جوي يعمل في إقليم الدولة التحقق من استيفاء الركاب والبضائع للمستندات والوثائق اللازمة للدخول إلى الدولة أو الخروج منها على المطار المقصود. 
المادة رقم 78 
يستحق كل راكب حائز على تذكرة سفر مؤكدة الحجز، وفقاً للشروط والأنظمة المعمول بها، تعويضاً من شركة الطيران المعنية، في حالة عدم تمكينه من السفر على المقعد الذي قام بحجزه. 
المادة رقم 79 
لكل من أصيب بضرر على سطح الأرض الحق في التعويض بمجرد ثبوت أن الضرر قد نشأ مباشرة عن طائرة في حالة طيران، أو من شخص أو شيء سقط منها. 
وفيما يتعلق بالمركبات الأخف من الهواء، فإن حالة الطيران تبدأ لحظة انفصالها عن الأرض حتى لحظة تثبيتها عليها. 
وفيما عدا الحالات الواردة في هذه المادة، تسري القواعد العامة المعمول بها في الدولة. 


المادة رقم 80 
يكون مشغل الطائرة مسئولاً عن التعويض المشار إليه في المادة السابقة، ويعتبر المالك أو المستأجر المسجلة باسمه الطائرة مشغلا لها ويكون مسئولاً بصفته هذه. 


المادة رقم 81 
إذا استعمل شخص طائرة بغير رضاء مشغلها فإن هذا المشغل، ما لم يثبت أنه قد اتخذ من جانبه العناية اللازمة لتفادي هذا الاستعمال، يكون مسئولاً بالتضامن مع من استعملها بغير رضائه عن الأضرار المبررة للتعويض المشار إليه في المادة (79) من هذا القانون. ويكون كل منهما ملتزماً بهذا التعويض وفقاً للشروط الواردة في هذا القانون وحدود المسئولية المقررة فيه. 
المادة رقم 82 
لا تتحقق المسئولية عن التعويض إذا نتج الضرر مباشرة عن نزاع مسلح، أو اضطرابات داخلية، أو إذا مُنع المتضرر من استعمال الطائرة بأمر السلطات العامة، أو إذا ثبت أن الضرر ناجم عن خطأ أو إهمال أو امتناع المتضرر أو تابعيه أو وكلائه. 
وإذا أثبت المسئول عن التعويض أن المتضرر أو تابعيه أو وكلاءه قد ساهموا في وقوع الضرر، يخفض التعويض بنسبة مساهمتهم. 
المادة رقم 83 
إذا أصابت الغير على سطح الأرض، أضرار مما يستحق عنها تعويض وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون، نتيجة تصادم طائرتين أو أكثر في حالة طيران، أو بسبب إعاقة إحداهما سير الأخرى، أو إذا نشأ مثل هذا الضرر من طائرتين أو أكثر معا، فتعتبر كل طائرة متسببة في وقوع الضرر. 


المادة رقم 84 
يُقرر الحد الأقصى للتعويض عن الأضرار التي تسببها الطائرات للغير على سطح الأرض في إقليم الدولة وفقاً لما تضمنته الاتفاقيات الدولية التي تكون الدولة طرفاً فيها. 
المادة رقم 85 
1. تكون مسئولية المشغل عن التعويض وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون غير محدودة إذا ثبت أن الضرر قد نجم عن فعل أو امتناع من قبله أو من قبل تابعيه أو وكلاءه بقصد إحداث الضرر، أو كان ذلك نتيجة خطأ جسيم أو برعونة مقرونة بعلم احتمال وقوع الضرر. 
2. إذا استولى شخص على طائرة بطريقة غير مشروعة واستعملها دون رضاء من له حق استعمالها كانت مسئوليته غير محدودة. 


المادة رقم 86 
1. إذا تعدد المسئولون عن الضرر وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون فلا يجوز أن يزيد التعويض الإجمالي للمتضررين عن الحد الأقصى للتعويض الذي قد يحكم به على مسئول واحد، وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام المادة السابقة. 
2. عند تطبيق أحكام المادة (83) من هذا القانون، يكون للمتضرر الحق في تعويض لا يتجاوز مجموع الحدود القصوى المقررة للطائرات التي ساهمت في وقوع الضرر، ومع ذلك لا يكون المشغل مسئولاً عن دفع تعويض يتجاوز الحد الأقصى لطائرته، ما لم تكن مسئوليته غير محدودة وفقاً لأحكام المادة السابقة. 


المادة رقم 87 
إذا تجاوز المبلغ الإجمالي للتعويضات المستحقة حدود المسئولية المقررة وفقاً لأحكام المادة (85) من هذا القانون، تطبق قواعد اتفاقية روما (1952) وذلك مع مراعاة الآتي: 
1. إذا تعلقت التعويضات بحالات وفاة أو إصابات بدنية وحدها، أو تعلقت بحالات أضرار بأموال وحدها، تخفض هذه التعويضات تخفيضاً يتناسب مع المبالغ المخصصة لكل منها. 
2. إذا تعلقت التعويضات بحالات وفاة وإصابات بدنية وأضرار بأموال معاً، يخصص نصف المبلغ الإجمالي المعد للتوزيع لتعويض حالتي الوفاة والإصابات البدنية،على أن يكون لذلك الأفضلية، إذا تبين عدم كفايته يوزع توزيعاً نسبياً بين هاتين الحالتين. 
أما النصف الآخر من المبلغ الإجمالي المعد للتوزيع فيوزع توزيعاً نسبياً بين حالات الأضرار التي أصابت الأموال، على أنه إذا ما تبقى منه شيء أضيف إلى النصف الأول المخصص لتعويض حالتي الوفاة والإصابات البدنية. 


المادة رقم 88 
تقام دعاوى التعويض عن الأضرار التي تسببها الطائرات للغير على سطح الأرض في الدولة، أمام محكمة محل وقوع الحادث، على أنه يجوز الاتفاق بين واحد أو أكثر من المدعين وواحد أو أكثر من المدعى عليهم على إقامة الدعاوى أمام محاكم أي دولة أخرى. 
المادة رقم 89 
تتقادم دعاوى التعويض عن الأضرار التي تسببها الطائرات للغير على سطح الأرض بانقضاء سنتين من تاريخ وقوع الحادث. 
المادة رقم 90 
مع مراعاة الأحكام المقررة في هذا القانون، يجب على كل مشغل لطائرة تعمل في إقليم الدولة أن يؤمن عليها لتغطية مسئوليته عن الأضرار التي قد تصيب الركاب والأمتعة والبضائع التي تكون على متن الطائرة والأضرار التي قد تسببها الطائرة للغير على سطح الأرض. 
ويجب على هذا المشغل كذلك أن يؤمن على مستخدميه المعرضين لمخاطر الطيران لتغطية الأضرار التي قد تنشأ عنها. 


المادة رقم 91 
يتم التأمين المشار إليه في المادة السابقة لدى مؤمن مرخص له بالتأمين بمقتضى قوانين الدولة المسجلة فيها الطائرة. 
المادة رقم 92 
يجوز لسلطات الطيران المدني أن تفرض على أي طائرة تعمل في إقليم الدولة، حمل شهادة صادرة من المؤمن تثبت إجراء التأمين وفقاً للأحكام المقررة في هذا القانون، وكذلك شهادة تثبت قدرة المؤمن المالية صادرة عن السلطة المختصة في الدولة المسجلة فيها الطائرة أو في الدولة التي يكون فيها محل إقامة المؤمن أو المركز الرئيسي لأعماله. 
ويمكن الاستعاضة عن حمل الشهادتين المشار إليهما على متن الطائرة، بإيداع صور معتمدة منهما لدى سلطات الطيران المدني. 
*الفصل الرابع عشر:جرائم الاعتداء على الطائرات (93 - 101)*

المادة رقم 93 
فيما يتعلق بأحكام هذا الفصل: 
1. تعتبر الطائرة في حالة طيران أي وقت منذ اللحظة التي يتم فيها إغلاق جميع أبوابها الخارجية بعد صعود الركاب حتى اللحظة التي يتم فيها فتح أي باب من هذه الأبواب من أجل مغادرة الركاب لها. 
2. تعتبر الطائرة في الخدمة منذ بدء إعدادها للطيران، بواسطة عمال الخدمات الأرضية أو بواسطة طاقم الطائرة للقيام برحلة معينة، حتى مضي أربع وعشرين ساعة على أي هبوط للطائرة. 


المادة رقم 94 
يعد مرتكباً لجريمة الاعتداء على الطائرات أي شخص يرتكب عمداً، أو يشرع في ارتكاب، أو يكون شريكاً لشخص يرتكب أو يشرع في ارتكاب، أي فعل من الأفعال التالية: 
1. أن يقوم بعمل من أعمال العنف ضد شخص على متن طائرة في حالة طيران، إذا كان من شأن هذا العمل أن يعرض سلامة هذه الطائرات للخطر. 
2. أن يستولى على طائرة في الخدمة أو يدمرها أو يحدث بها تلفاً يجعلها عاجزة عن الطيران، أو يحتمل أن يعرض سلامتها وهي في حالة طيران للخطر. 
3. أن يقوم بوضع أو يتسبب في وضع مادة أو جهاز في طائرة في الخدمة يحتمل أن يدمر هذه الطائرة، أو أن يحدث بها تلفاً يجعلها عاجزة عن الطيران، أو أن يحدث بها تلفاً يحتمل أن يعرض سلامتها وهي في حالة طيران للخطر. 
4. أن يدمر أو يتلف تسهيلات الملاحة الجوية أو أن يتدخل في تشغيلها، إذا كان من شأن أي من هذه الأفعال إيجاد احتمال تعرض سلامة الطائرات وهي في حالة طيران للخطر. 
5. أن يقوم بالقوة أو بالتهديد باستعمال القوة أو بأي صورة من صور الإكراه، بالاستيلاء على الطائرة وهي في حالة طيران أو السيطرة على قيادتها. 
6. أن يقوم بإبلاغ معلومات يعلم أنها كاذبة، معرضاً بذلك سلامة طائرة وهي في حالة طيران للخطر. 


المادة رقم 95 
تباشر الدولة اختصاصها القضائي فيما يتعلق بالجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة (94) من هذا القانون في الحالات التالية: 
1. عندما ترتكب الجريمة في إقليم الدولة. 
2. عندما ترتكب الجريمة ضد طائرة مسجلة في الدولة أو على متنها. 
3. عندما تهبط الطائرة التي ارتكبت على متنها الجريمة في إقليم الدولة والمتهم ما يزال على متنها. 
4. إذا ارتكبت الجريمة على متن طائرة مؤجرة إلى مستأجر يكون المركز الرئيسي لأعماله في الدولة، أو تكون له إقامة دائمة فيها، إذا لم يكن له فيها مثل هذا المركز. 
5. عندما يوجد المتهم في إقليم الدولة، وذلك إذا لم تقم بتسليمه إلى أي من الدول المعنية. 
6. في أي حالة أخرى تباشر الدولة فيما اختصاصاتها القضائية بمقتضى قوانينها وأنظمتها. 


المادة رقم 96 
إذا أنشأت الدولة بالاشتراك مع دولة أو دول أخرى مؤسسات نقل جوي مشتركة أو دولية تستعمل طائرات تخضع للتسجيل المشترك أو الدولي يجب على سلطات الطيران المدني أن تحدد كل طائرة وبالاتفاق مع هذه الدولة أو الدول، الدولة التي تختص بمباشرة الاختصاص القضائي وتولي وظائف دولة التسجيل فيما يتعلق بأحكام هذا القانون. 


المادة رقم 97 
يجوز لقائد الطائرة أن يتخذ التدابير الضرورية والوقائية بما فيها تقييد حرية أي شخص أرتكب أو شرع في إرتكاب إحدى الجرائم والأفعال المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون، وله أن يأمر أعضاء طاقم الطائرة أو يأذن لهم بمعاونته، كما أن له أن يطلب تلك المعاونة من الركاب أو يأذن لهم فيها دون إجبارهم على ذلك. 
المادة رقم 98 
1. لقائد الطائرة أن طلب من السلطات المختصة في الدولة عند هبوط الطائرة في إقليمها إنزال الشخص المشار إليه في المادة السابقة مع بيان الأسباب المبررة لذلك الإجراء. 
2.إذا قرر قائد الطائرة تسليم الشخص بسبب خطورة الجريمة فعليه إخطار سلطات الدولة عند هبوط الطائرة في الإقليم بأسرع وقت ممكن مع بيان الأسباب، وعليه أن يقدم عند الهبوط عناصر الإثبات والمعلومات المتوفرة لديه. 


المادة رقم 99 
فيما يتعلق بالإجراءات التي تتخذ وفقاً للمادتين السابقتين تنتفي مسئولية قائد الطائرة أو أي عضو من أعضاء طاقمها أو أي راكب من ركابها أو مالك الطائرة أو مشغلها أو الشخص الذي يتم تسيير الرحلة لحسابه عن التعويض عن أي ضرر قد يحدث للشخص الذي اتخذت ضده الإجراءات إذا ثبت أنه كان ينوي ارتكاب الأفعال المشار إليها في المادتين (97)، (98). 
المادة رقم 100 
للسلطات المختصة أن تتسلم أي شخص قام قائد الطائرة بتسليمه وفقاً لحكم البند (2) من المادة (98) من هذا القانون، وعليها أن تجري تحقيقاً فورياً عن الحادث . 
وإذا تبين لهذه السلطات أن الجريمة تدخل في نطاق اختصاصها القضائي، فيتعين عليها أن تستمر في القبض عليه وإحالته إلى السلطات القضائية. أما إذا تبين أن الجريمة لا تدخل في نطاق اختصاصها القضائي، يكون لهذه السلطات بالتنسيق مع الجهات ذات العلاقة في الدولة الحق في رفض استلام المتهم أو إبعاده وتسليمه إلى الدولة التي بدأ منها رحلته الجوية. 
المادة رقم 101 
لسلطات الطيران المدني بالتنسيق مع الجهات الأخرى ذات العلاقة اتخاذ جميع الإجراءات الوقائية اللازمة للحيلولة دون ارتكاب الأفعال والجرائم ضد أمن وسلامة الطائرات أو على متنها، وذلك على ضوء الاتفاقيات والقواعد الدولية المتعلقة بذلك. 
*الفصل الخامس عشر :العقوبات والجزاءات (102 - 113)*

المادة رقم 102 
مع عدم الإخلال بالعقوبات المقررة وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون، يكون لسلطات الطيران المدني في حالة مخالفة أحكامه أو القواعد أو الأنظمة أو القرارات أو التعليمات المنفذة له، أن تتخذ الإجراءات التالية: 
1. منع أو وقف أو إزالة المخالفات لأحكام المواد (7)، (8)، (9) من هذا القانون مع إلزام المخالف بجميع النفقات التي تتحملها الدولة في سبيل ذلك، وذلك بناء على أمر أو حُكم من المحكمة المختصة. 
2. وقف الترخيص أو التصريح الصادر منها للمشغل أو للطائرة لمدة محددة أو إلغاؤها. 
3. وقف مفعول شهادة صلاحية الطائرة للطيران لمدة محددة أو سحبها نهائياً. 
4. وقف مفعول إجازة الطيران أو أي إجازة أخرى صادرة عنها أو معتمدة منها لمدة محددة أو سحبها نهائياًً. 
5. منع الطائرة من الطيران لمدة محددة أو إجبارها على الهبوط بعد إنذارها. 
6. منع قائد الطائرة من الطيران في إقليم الدولة لمدة محددة أو بصفة نهائية. 
المادة رقم 103 
كل مشغل أو ناقل ارتكب بنفسه أو بواسطة تابعيه فعلاً محظوراً بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون أو القرارات المنفذة له أو امتنع عن فعل أوجبته عليه هذه الأحكام يعاقب بغرامة لا تُجاوز عشرة آلاف ريال. 
المادة رقم 104 
1. تعاقب بغرامة لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف ريال كل شركة أو منشأة نقل جوي، تعلن عن أو تحصل على أسعار أو أجور تخالف أسعار أو أجور النقل الجوي المعتمدة، وتضاعف الغرامة في حالة العود مع جواز سحب الترخيص الممنوح لها. 
2. تستحق سلطات الطيران المدني تعويضاً يعادل ضعف أجر النقل الذي تحصل عليه أي شركة أو منشأة نقل جوي أجنبية بالمخالفة لأحكام الاتفاقيات الثنائية المبرمة بين الدولة والدولة التابعة لها الشركة أو المنشأة أو بالمخالفة لأحكام التراخيص أو التصاريح الصادر منها . 
المادة رقم 105 
1. يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين ألف ريال أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين: 
أ‌) مالك الطائرة أو مشغلها أو قائدها إذا جعل طائرته تطير دون ترخيص أو تصريح أو قبل الحصول على شهادة تسجيلها أو شهادة صلاحيتها للطيران أو بعد انتهاء مفعول أو سحب أي منها. 
ب‌) من تولى دون وجه حق قيادة طائرة أو قادها أثناء الطيران وهو غير حائز على الشهادات أو الإجازات أو التراخيص المقررة وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون. 
ج) من قاد طائرة أو عمل كأحد أفراد هيئة قيادتها وهو واقع تحت تأثير المسكرات أو المخدرات أوالعقاقير التي تؤدي إلى إضعاف قدرته على قيادة الطائرة أو العمل المكلف به بحسب الأحوال. 
د) من أضر بمنشآت الاتصالات الخاصة بالطيران أو المساعدات الملاحية الموجودة على الأرض أو لم يبقها بحالة جيدة إذا كان مكلفاً بذلك. 
هـ) قائد الطائرة الذي لا يدون البيانات المقررة في وثائق الطائرة أو سجلاتها أو يحور فيها. 
2. يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز مائة ألف ريال أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من: 
أ‌) قاد طائرة أو جعلها تطير وهي لا تحمل علامات الجنسية أو التسجيل أو تحمل علامات غير صحيحة أو غير واضحة. 
ب‌) قاد طائرة فوق منطقة محرمة، أو وجد من غير قصد فوق إحدى هذه المناطق ولم يذعن للأوامر الصادر له. 


ج) لم يذعن للأمر بالهبوط أثناء تحليقه فوق إقليم الدولة. 


د) هبط أو أقلع خارج المطارات أو الأماكن المخصصة، أو طار خارج المناطق المحددة، ما لم يكن هناك تصريح خاص بذلك من السلطات المختصة. 
هـ) قاد طائرة فوق إقليم الدولة وهو يحمل على متنها بدون تصريح: 
(1) أسلحة أو ذخائر حربية أو أي مواد أخرى تحرم قوانين وأنظمة الدولة نقلها. 
(2) أشخاصاً بقصد القيام بأعمال التهريب أو ارتكاب جناية ولو لم يتم ارتكابها. 
و) امتنع دون مبرر عن إجابة طلب السلطة المختصة المساهمة بما لديه من وسائل في إنقاذ طائرة أو شخص معرض للهلاك بسبب حادث طيران. 


المادة رقم 106 
يعاقب بالحبس لمدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات كل من: 
1. سرق معدات خدمات وتسهيلات الملاحة الجوية أو أي أجهزة أو آلات أو أسلاك تكون لازمة لتأمين سلامة الطيران أو متصلة بذلك. 
2. أتلف أو عطل أو عرض للخطر المنشآت أو المباني أو الأسلاك أو الأجهزة أو الآلات أو المعدات اللازمة لتأمين سلامة الطيران أو المتصلة بذلك. 

المادة رقم 107 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على عشرة سنوات كل من ارتكب عمداً إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة 
(94) من هذا القانون. 
وتكون العقوبة الحبس المؤبد إذا ترتب على الفعل تدمير الطائرة أو منشآت الملاحة الجوية. 
وتكون العقوبة الإعدام أو الحبس المؤبد إذا ترتب على الفعل موت شخص. 


المادة رقم 108 
لا تُخِل أحكام هذا القانون بتوقيع أي عقوبة أشد ينص عليها قانون العقوبات أو أي قانون آخر. 

المادة رقم 109 
يجوز الحُكم بمصادرة الطائرة في الحالات الآتية: 
1. حمل علامات الجنسية أو التسجيل غير الصحيحة أو عدم حمل أي من هذه العلامات. 
2. قيام مالك أو مشغل الطائرة بنقل أسلحة أو ذخائر بقصد التهريب أو معدات تصوير بقصد التجسس أو ارتكاب جريمة تمس أمن الدولة. 

المادة رقم 110 
مع مراعاة أحكام المادة(95) من هذا القانون، تختص محاكم الدولة بالنظر في جميع الجرائم التي تقع بالمخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون أو القرارات والقواعد والأنظمة الصادرة تنفيذا له، وذلك إذا ما ارتكبت في إقليم الدولة أو في الطائرات المسجلة في الدولة أثناء وجودها فوق أعالي البحار أو في الأماكن غير الخاضعة لسيادة أي دولة. 

المادة رقم 111 
يكون لموظفي سلطات الطيران المدني الذين يصدر بندبهم قرار من مجلس الوزراء، صفة مأموري الضبط القضائي فيما يتعلق بالأفعال المخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون، أو القرارات المنفذة له. 

المادة رقم 112 
يُلغى القانون رقم (3) لسنة 1974 بشأن إجراءات التحقيق في حوادث الطيران. 
كما يُلغى كل حُكم آخر يُخالف أحكام هذا القانون. 
المادة رقم 113 
على جميع الجهات المختصة، كل فيما يخصه، تنفيذ هذا القانون. ويُنشر في الجريدة الرسمية.

----------

